# V26.51



## osmond_fan (Jan 25, 2010)

We were told by Caresource that this is not a valid code we have to have a primary DX code This is for Tubal Ligation Staus after ESSURE procudre and we need to know what other DX to use. They tell us that they are using ENcoder pro and we can't get an answer does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like you need a V67.X Code for followup following a procedure.  I do not have my book at this time but isn't V26 a category for procreative measures?


----------



## bev519 (Jan 27, 2010)

We have been using V25.49 for the post-essure HSG's and getting paid.  The V26.51 code is for procreative services, not contraception.


----------

